# 79 Blazer/ 88 F250 for sale



## Elktakenfool (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey guys I have these two truck that I need to get out of my yard. I am getting rid of them pretty cheap I hate to get rid of the blazer cause it was a project and it is not all done. But the body is in great shape and it does run. And the f250 runs really good but needs new windsheild. I am asking $700 each or best offer there are not to many 79 blazers like this one it has a 4 inch lift and great tires. I will try to get some pictures up soon but if there is any other questions let me know. I just need them out of my yard ASAP.

Thanks.


----------

